
Moxa vulns won't be fixed until August, others won't be patched - nerdy
https://ics-cert.us-cert.gov/alerts/ICS-ALERT-16-099-01
======
nerdy
And others are unconfirmed: "Moxa has not yet been able to validate the buffer
overflow and cross-site scripting vulnerabilities that have been identified in
the public reporting."

